# XC/Marathon welches Kettenblatt 1x12 Sram fahrt IHR?



## gnadenhammer (16. Januar 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

bin mich noch bisschen unsicher ob mein Setup für die Rennen 2019 so Ok ist.
Wird meine erste Rennsaison.

Bike: Cannondale Scalpel SI Team 2017 *1x12 Sram*

Vorne ist ein *34er Kettenblatt* montiert, und genau das macht mir bisschen Sorgen.
Ich habe schon ganz gut gebaute Schenkel und kann gut was wegballern bin aber noch kein Marathon gefahren.

*Was Fahrt ihr so für Kettenblätter?*
Macht es Sinn auf 32er oder sogar auf ein 30er zugehen?

Grüße


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (16. Januar 2019)

wenn der Bums in den Beinen generell passabel ist, sollte 34 schon passen.
bin die A-Strecke der Salzkammergut Trophy mit 34er und 10-42 problemfrei gefahren.

aber du wirst zu deiner Frage x-verschiedene Antworten finden.
der Eine benötigt, trotz Eagle, ein 30er KB, der Andere wird dir ein 36er empfehlen.

wirst wohl nur ausprobieren können und deine eigene Erfahrung machen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (16. Januar 2019)

mir fehlt da 36er!
Welche Rückschlüsse kannst du mit dem Ergebnis auf deine Wahl ziehen??
Geile Umfrage!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2019)

Das kann dir keiner sagen. Das haengt von dir und vom jeweiligen Rennen ab...
Beispielsweise fahre ich (mit einer 10-42er 11x Kassette) beim Sella Ronda (84km >4000hm) ein 30er, beim M3 (130km >4000hm) ein 34er und beim Ultrabike in Kirchzarten (120km und 3000hm) ein 36er.


----------



## gnadenhammer (16. Januar 2019)

Wollte nur einen groben Überblick bekommen ob die Mehrheit zu 34 36 oder eher zu 30 tendiert.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (16. Januar 2019)

Da du im letzten Jahr auf 12.000 km lediglich 50k hm gefahren bist (laut deinem Strava-account), würde ich dir zu einem 36er raten.


----------



## zett78 (16. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Wollte nur einen groben Überblick bekommen ob die Mehrheit zu 34 36 oder eher zu 30 tendiert.



Der dir dann was sagt???


----------



## Schnuetz1 (16. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre ein 32KB für Marathons im Bereich Schwarzwald/Schwäbische Alb. 
Da ich generell eine recht hohe Trittfrequenz fahre, komme ich damit prima klar. 

Wie aber schon angemerkt wurde: Das ist arg abhängig vom Fahrer.

Du kennst dich doch selbst am besten. Kennst deine Strecken und wie du am liebsten fährst. 
Dann vergleich doch einfach mal zB mit dem Ritzelrechner, was dir mehr entgegen kommt.


----------



## gnadenhammer (16. Januar 2019)

@zett78 ob beim Rennen eher zu 34 gegriffen.


----------



## gnadenhammer (16. Januar 2019)

@Weezer bin letztes Jahr mehr Rennrad bei mir hier in Hamburg gefahren, dieses Jahr soll es sich ändern wollte min 100K an HM machen.
Rennen werden es HARZER Cup und Dresden sein!


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (16. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> @Weezer bin letztes Jahr mehr Rennrad bei mir hier in Hamburg gefahren, dieses Jahr soll es sich ändern wollte min 100K an HM machen.
> Rennen werden es HARZER Cup und Dresden sein!



selbst dann würde ich bei Eagle auf 36, wahlweise 34 gehen.

wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde - es wird dir hier keiner die für dich passende Übersetzung empfehlen können.

ich bin mit 11f und 42er Kassette in allen Bereichen gut gerüstet und ich wohne im Alpenland, mit langen und steilen Anstiegen.
2018 sind es knapp 200k hm geworden auf keine 10k km.
Davon gut die Hälfte Rennrad mit 52/36 -11/28
(soll jetzt kein Schwanzvergleich sein - nur eine Angabe, wie unterschiedlich die persönlichen Anforderungen sein können)

würde ich auf 12f wechseln, würde ich vmtl. auf ein 36er gehen, mit 34er also Option in der Werkstatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (16. Januar 2019)

@Weezer Man hast du es schön, ein Traum von mir, hier bei mir gibt es gar keine Steigungen, nur Gegenwind  der aber keine Hm zählt!
Muss jedes mal in den Harz fahren und da gibt es auch nur begrenzte Strecken die nach oben führen.
Ich denke ich werde das erste Rennen mit der vorhandenen Übersetzung fahren und ggf. nach bedarf umbauen.


----------



## general-easy (16. Januar 2019)

11- und 12-Fach ist nicht vergleichbar bei der Kettenblattgröße.
Der kleinste Gang bei 12-Fach+36er KB ist zum Beispiel trotz größerem KB noch leichter als bei 11-Fach+34er KB.


----------



## LuttiX (16. Januar 2019)

Fahre erst seit ein paar Wochen die Eagle GX am Radon Jealous und werde vorerst beim 32er KB bleiben. Mir sind leichtere Gänge lieber als so schwere Übersetzungen zu treten (gerade bergauf). Aber wie schon mehrfach geschieben, ist das sehr individuell. Ein Nino Schurter würde vermutlich 40 empfehlen


----------



## gnadenhammer (16. Januar 2019)

Bin eher der langsam Treter max. 85 Schnitt, meist weniger, aber wie gesagt wird mein erstes Rennen.
Kraft in den Beinen ist genug.
Habe ein AM mit 1x11 28 und 9-46 und bis jetzt bei den gleichen Strecken keine Probleme mit der 1x12 gehabt.
Bin nur gespannt wie es wird wenn man durchgehend  ballern muss.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (16. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Bin nur gespannt wie es wird wenn man durchgehend  ballern muss.



da hilft nur ausprobieren!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (16. Januar 2019)

Wenn du es nicht einschätzen kannst, geh lieber eine Nummer kleiner. 
Auf der Ebene schnell fahren ist einfach anders als bergauf. 
Möchte dir nicht unterstellen, dass du nicht auch schnell bergauf bist - wenn man aber am Anfang vom Rennen merkt, dass man bei Anstiegen Mühe hat, können es sehr lange 100km werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (16. Januar 2019)

Würde das von folgenden Faktoren abhängig machen:
- Topografie des Rennen
- Länge des Rennen
- bevorzugte Trittfrequenz am Berg
- i.d.R. sind die Marathons eher bergig von daher eher eine Nummer kleiner, resp. bei Kettenblättern 2 Nummern


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> @Weezer Man hast du es schön, ein Traum von mir, hier bei mir gibt es gar keine Steigungen, nur Gegenwind  der aber keine Hm zählt!
> Muss jedes mal in den Harz fahren und da gibt es auch nur begrenzte Strecken die nach oben führen.
> Ich denke ich werde das erste Rennen mit der vorhandenen Übersetzung fahren und ggf. nach bedarf umbauen.



Naja, auf halber Strecke läge der Deister. Auch da kriegst du 100km mit 2000Hm zusammen.
Da du 3h (hin + rück) weniger im Auto sitzt kannst du mehr Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen.


----------



## granni72 (16. Januar 2019)

Vergleiche doch einfach mal die Varianten im www.Ritzelrechner.de miteinander.
Dann solltest Du erkennen wieviel es ausmacht wenn Du 2 oder 4 Zähne mehr, oder eben weniger hast.
Finde dieses Tool absolut super.


----------



## racingforlife (18. Januar 2019)

[QUOTE="gnadenhammer, post: 15693173, member:
Ich denke ich werde das erste Rennen mit der vorhandenen Übersetzung fahren und ggf. nach bedarf umbauen.[/QUOTE]

Das erste Rennen in Bad Harzburg ist sehr flach und hat nur einen Anstieg am Anfang der Runde. Da kann man schon ein größeres Blatt fahren.


----------



## ccpirat (18. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre bei 11Fach 34 Zähne und nur bei Alpenmarathons 32.

Würde heißen ich müsste bei 12Fach 36 und 34 fahren, wobei auf mein Rad kein 36er Blatt geht...

In Dresden (da wohn ich) kannst ein 36er fahren, sind viele kurze Steilstücke, die kann man drücken.


----------



## gewichtheber (18. Januar 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> [QUOTE="gnadenhammer, post: 15693173, member:
> Ich denke ich werde das erste Rennen mit der vorhandenen Übersetzung fahren und ggf. nach bedarf umbauen.



Das erste Rennen in Bad Harzburg ist sehr flach und hat nur einen Anstieg am Anfang der Runde. Da kann man schon ein größeres Blatt fahren.[/QUOTE]

Kann man so sehen, man könnte dem User aber auch stecken, dass der erste Trail recht happig steil nach oben geht und für einen Rennneuling besser mit etwas Reserven bei der Übersetzung anzugehen ist.

@gnadenhammer  Du stellst viele Fragen zum Material...an deiner Stelle würde ich mir als künftiger Marathon Fahrer Gedanken um die Fitness machen und z.B. um die Trittfrequenz..


----------



## Hammer-Ali (18. Januar 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> [QUOTE="gnadenhammer, post: 15693173, member:
> Ich denke ich werde das erste Rennen mit der vorhandenen Übersetzung fahren und ggf. nach bedarf umbauen.



Das erste Rennen in Bad Harzburg ist sehr flach und hat nur einen Anstieg am Anfang der Runde. Da kann man schon ein größeres Blatt fahren.[/QUOTE]
Dieser erste Anstieg kostet aber ganz schön Körner, wenn man den mehrfach fährt und keine passende Übersetzung parat hat.


----------



## gnadenhammer (18. Januar 2019)

@gewichtheber Darf ich fragen wie du auf meine Fitness kommst?

Ich habe eine ganz gute Grundfitness und kann ganz gut was weg drücken auf sehr langer Zeit (Schwelle) deswegen die Rennambitionen, Kollegen haben mich auch ein bisschen belabbert.
Muss nur schauen ob mir die 35km oder die 70+km Strecken besser liegen, aber das werde ich schon herausbekommen.
Das einzige was noch ansteht ist 1.5kg Körpergewicht müssen weg und ab März geht es ans intensive Trainingsprogramm 12 Wochen.

Grüße


----------



## Hammer-Ali (18. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> @gewichtheber Darf ich fragen wie du auf meine Fitness kommst?
> 
> Ich habe eine ganz gute Grundfitness und kann ganz gut was weg drücken auf sehr langer Zeit (Schwelle) deswegen die Rennambitionen, Kollegen haben mich auch ein bisschen belabbert.
> Muss nur schauen ob mir die 35km oder die 70+km Strecken besser liegen, aber das werde ich schon herausbekommen.
> ...


Wenn Du wirklich ambitioniert bist, dann solltest Du zumindest die doppelte Runde fahren, also zumindest die 70km.


----------



## gewichtheber (18. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> @gewichtheber Darf ich fragen wie du auf meine Fitness kommst?
> 
> Ich habe eine ganz gute Grundfitness und kann ganz gut was weg drücken auf sehr langer Zeit (Schwelle) deswegen die Rennambitionen, Kollegen haben mich auch ein bisschen belabbert.
> Muss nur schauen ob mir die 35km oder die 70+km Strecken besser liegen, aber das werde ich schon herausbekommen.
> ...



Weil das der wichtigste Baustein ist, nicht die Reifen und auch nicht deine Schaltung. "Wegdrücken" ist beim Marathon nicht so gefragt, erfolgreich bist du, wenn du effizient fährst...oder die Beine von Alban Lakata hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (18. Januar 2019)

Beine haben genug Power


----------



## matsch (18. Januar 2019)

Solche Keulen findet man beim Ausdauersport selten. Die  benötigen viel Energie. 
Ich habe bei meiner 12fach ein 34t  Blatt montiert. Damit bin ich im Mittelgebirge und auch in den Alpen gut aufgestellt. Das ich nicht mehr schnell genug treten konnte ist mir damit auch noch nicht passiert.
Viel Spaß beim Marathon!


----------



## gnadenhammer (18. Januar 2019)

Deswegen müssen ca 1.5 bis 2 kg runter in der Hoffnung das die Beine auch etwas verlieren. 
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Tips, vielleicht sieht man sich ja beim Rennen. 
Schönes Wochenende allen.


----------



## chilla13 (19. Januar 2019)

Bleib beim 34er und probier es aus. Ob kleiner oder größer ist für den ersten Marathon irrelevant.
Ich fahr seit Jahren mit einem 36er in Kombi mit der Eagle. Es gab Momente, in denen ich mir einen kürzer übersetzten Gang gewünscht habe; nämlich immer dann, wenn es steil und technisch (oder matschig) wurde und es aus Gründen mangelnder Traktion nicht möglich war, aus dem Sattel zu gehen. Allerdings war das nie in einem Marathon, sondern nur im Training. In XC Rennen gab es zwar solche Passagen, aber da ist vor mir immer jemand abgestiegen: und wenn einer vorne absteigt, steigen alle danach auch ab oder sind fahrend auch nicht schneller.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (20. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre ein rundes 32'er KB an der 1x12 Eagle, ein 34'er würde zwar gerade so an den Rahmen passen, aber hat dann nur noch 2-3mm Platz an der Kettenstrebe. Auf Nachfrage gibt der Hersteller auch keine Freigabe zu.

Ein 32'er oval wiederum wurde erlaubt, das hat doch an der breitesten Stelle ebenfalls die Ausmaße eines runden 34'er oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## marewo (20. Januar 2019)

Moin Gnadenhammer,
du solltest am 17.2.19 mal die CTF von der RG uni Hamburg hier in Neugraben angehen, dort gibt es verschiedene Strecken. Wenn du hier mit der vorhandenen Übersetzung gut klar kommst, dann wirst du auch bei den Marathons im Harz keine Probleme bekommen. Diese CTF ist durchaus anspruchsvoll. Bereits nach 200m trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen


----------



## gnadenhammer (20. Januar 2019)

@marewo ist in schon im Kalender markiert  mal sehen ob das Wetter mitspielt. Kann mir aber echt nicht vorstellen das zu dem Zeitpunkt alle super fit sind und wo hier im Norden die Berge oder Anstiege? Fahre meist in der Fischbekerheide aber Anstiege kann man das nicht nennen.


----------



## gewichtheber (20. Januar 2019)

HaBe und Fischbecker Heide... habe da mal eine Tour mit zwei Locals gemacht, 33km, 1000Hm. Und, ich verstehe nicht "..ob das Wetter mitspielt."?! Bei der CTF wirst du evtl. auf der Langstrecke Jungs antreffen, die richtig fit sind, z.B. die Jungs von Bergamont oder der RG Uni.


----------



## gnadenhammer (20. Januar 2019)

Oha, das hört sich wirklich gut an, wusste nicht das bei solchen CTFs es wirklich zu Sache geht. Bei den RTFs fahren alle eher gemütlich wie ich finde. Da freu ich mich schon drauf. Aber bei - 5 Grad wie heute macht es einfach kein Spaß, nach 80km waren meine Füssen nicht mehr fühlbar. ❄️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (20. Januar 2019)

Also ich finde bei meiner Eagle NX sind 34 Zähne die goldene Mitte.
Bei längeren sehr steilen Anstiegen denk ich mir, könnte auch noch nen Tick leichter gehen.
Bei Abfahrten vor allem auf Asphalt, wo ich schneller abfahre als im Gelände, da denk ich mir, könnt auch noch nen Tick schwerer gehen, wenn man mittreten will.

Würde ich jetzt 32 oder 36 verbauen, wär es mir nicht Allrounder genug.
Wenn man aber den Fokus auf steile Anstiege oder schnelle Abfahrten legt, sind die evtl. die bessere Wahl.
30? Kann ich mir nicht als allzu sinnvoll vorstellen. Da hebt dann eh ständig das Vorderrad ab oder das Hinterrad dreht durch


----------



## kleinerblaumann (20. Januar 2019)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein rundes 32'er KB an der 1x12 Eagle, ein 34'er würde zwar gerade so an den Rahmen passen, aber hat dann nur noch 2-3mm Platz an der Kettenstrebe. Auf Nachfrage gibt der Hersteller auch keine Freigabe zu.
> 
> *Ein 32'er oval wiederum wurde erlaubt, das hat doch an der breitesten Stelle ebenfalls die Ausmaße eines runden 34'er oder irre ich mich da?*


Das ist jedenfalls immer so eine Art Faustregel. Kommt halt drauf an, wie stark oval das Kettenblatt ist, meist passt das aber ganz gut.


----------



## marewo (20. Januar 2019)

Bin schon einige Marathons gefahren sowohl im Harz als auch öfter in Willingen. Meiner Meinung braucht man die 3 Gs. Grundlage, Grundlage und nochmal Grundlage, oder warum sind beispielsweise in Willingen so viele Holländer auf der langen Strecke, die haben auch keine Berge. Ich empfehle dir mal eine Tour zum Wilseder Berg, hin und zurück ca. 95 Km. Hab ich im Dezember letzten Jahres gemacht, gebraucht habe ich 4:45 h reine Fahrzeit. Weitere Trainingseinheit wäre vom Moisburger Stein hoch zur Schulenbergseiche und dies mit 3-5 Wiederholungen, auch alles schon gemacht. Du hast hier bei uns gute Trainingsbedingungen, so dass du dann bei keinem Marathon Probleme bekommst. Die CTF gleich mit den ersten starten, da wird dir dann schon warm Mach dir also bei der Übersetzung keinen kopp, nimm das was du hast und los.


----------



## gnadenhammer (20. Januar 2019)

Training sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Fahre den Hasselbrack 5 bis 6 mal hoch und ein paar andere kurze Steigungen der Strava KOM gehört auch mir.
Grüße


----------



## schuetzendorf (20. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> bin mich noch bisschen unsicher ob mein Setup für die Rennen 2019 so Ok ist.
> Wird meine erste Rennsaison.
> ...


Ohne Laufradgröße,Ritzelgröße und Kurbellänge ist hier jede Aussage sinnlos. Erst mal Basics lernen und dann Fragen stellen.


----------



## gnadenhammer (20. Januar 2019)

27.5 170mm 11-50 und jetzt?
Zu Grundlagen Ausdauer die ist da, habe 2018 13k km runter, Stunden Anzahl müsste ich mal schauen.
Meine Frage hier diente nur  um zu schauen was die Leute so ungefähr an Setup fahren.
Aber so langsam entwickelt sich das in eine andere Richtung, fitness-Zustand etc, das war hier nicht die Frage.
Ich trainiere regelmäßig ca. 15 Stunden die Woche wenn das Wetter es zulässt plus Rumpf Training im Studio.
Inkl ERNÄHRUNGSPLAN.
Paar Daten zu mir und zu Form 37 Jahre 170cm ca 71kg Puls max 205 in Ruhe 55,  Cyclassics 2018 40kmh Schnitt alleine ohne Team. FTP über 300 je nach Form.
1 Stunde ca. 1000 bis 1200hm am Gardasee getestet. (Rennrad)
Ich weiß nicht wie wir hier auf meine Fitness zu sprechen gekommen sind .
Aber ist auch wurscht.
Danke an die Jenigen die hier das gepostet haben wonach gefragt wurde.
THEMA KANN ZU.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuetzendorf (20. Januar 2019)

Ich würde trotz des anscheinend guten Trainingsstands ein ovales 32er nehmen. Bergab gewinnt man wenig. Bergauf nervt es, wenn man sich aufgrund eines steilen Anstiegs aus dem Plan bringen lässt und aufgrund des großen Blatts drücken muss. Merke Dir nach einem Marathon einfach die Stellen, an denen ein größeres Blatt wirklich gefehlt hat. Ich wette, das wird je nach Strecke sehr selten sein.


----------



## BermRunner (21. Januar 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Also ich finde bei meiner Eagle NX sind 34 Zähne die goldene Mitte.
> Bei längeren sehr steilen Anstiegen denk ich mir, könnte auch noch nen Tick leichter gehen.
> Bei Abfahrten vor allem auf Asphalt, wo ich schneller abfahre als im Gelände, da denk ich mir, könnt auch noch nen Tick schwerer gehen, wenn man mittreten will.
> 
> ...


Wenn du dir bei manchen Anstiegen ein 32er wünschst und bergab ein 36 dann rate ich dir zu einem 34er Oval.
Das entspricht an der schmalen/kurzen Seite 32. an der langen Seite 36.


----------



## BermRunner (21. Januar 2019)

BermRunner schrieb:


> Wenn du dir bei manchen Anstiegen ein 32er wünschst und bergab ein 36 dann rate ich dir zu einem 34er Oval.
> Das entspricht an der schmalen/kurzen Seite 32. an der langen Seite 36.


Wobei auch hier verschiedene KB Hersteller unterschiedliche Empfehlungen schreiben. Ich meine Absolute Black empfiehlt wenn du 34 rund fährst glaub ich 32 oval. Natürlich kann dies nach Vorlieben und Hersteller variieren.


----------



## FirstGeneration (21. Januar 2019)

Nur mal noch drei Anmerkungen auch von mir:
1.MTB Rennen sind gänzlich anders und nicht mit Rennradrennen zu vergleichen. Insofern würde ich an deiner Stellen nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn es selbst in deiner AK nicht unter die ersten 10 klappt...
2.gerade Bad H. ist für den Anfang der Saison schon nicht ohne, 36km mit 920hm auf fast immer schlammigem/schmierigem Untergrund und (außer 2018) fast regelmäßigen 0-3'C und Regen/Schneeregen darf man erst mal fahren, und die hm fährt man auch nicht gleichmäßig, wie mit dem Rennrad, sondern Sägezahnprofil....daher abwarten, wie es läuft.
3.auf das KB ist es mir noch nie wirklich angekommen, eher auf die Wahl der Mäntel - das kann entscheidend sein
(und @schuetzendorf - mMn gewinnt man gerade bergab sehr viel Zeit gegenüber denen, die gleichgut bergauf sind, aber nicht oder nur passabel bergab fahren können....    )

Wir sehen uns in Bad H. oder am 7.4. in Hellental/Solling zum WarmUp Marathon.


----------



## gnadenhammer (21. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,
@marewo habe gerade mal geschaut bin im September schon mal zum Wilseder gefahren 120km 1300Hm in 6.5 Stunden das war aber eine Entspannte Genuss-Tour.
Muss die Tour vielleicht mal ausbauen.
*Moisburger Stein* meinst du die kurze Steigung?https://www.strava.com/segments/8876777

Vielleicht mal zusammen  ne Runde fahren falls du auch aus der Gegend kommst?

@FirstGeneration Mein Training setzt sich aus MTB und Rennrad zusammen, Rennrad ist schön, reizt mich aber nicht so wie MTB, bin schon auf die Rennen gespannt, werde mal fürs erste die 70km testen.

Übersetzung werde ich erst mal so lassen und nach 1 bis 2 Rennen ggf. schauen wo man anpassen kann.
Die Umfrage sagt 32 und 34 so ähnlich habe ich es auch erwartet.


----------



## ekm (21. Januar 2019)

Bei 27,5 und einer 10-50 Kassette kannst du mit einem 36er mMn fast alles fahren. Maximal für die Alpen o. ä. würde ich ein Kleineres montieren.


----------



## feedyourhead (21. Januar 2019)

BermRunner schrieb:


> Wenn du dir bei manchen Anstiegen ein 32er wünschst und bergab ein 36 dann rate ich dir zu einem 34er Oval.
> Das entspricht an der schmalen/kurzen Seite 32. an der langen Seite 36.


Der größte "Widerstand" entspricht beim 32er rund 32 Zähnen, während es beim 34er oval 36 Zähne sind.


BermRunner schrieb:


> Wobei auch hier verschiedene KB Hersteller unterschiedliche Empfehlungen schreiben. Ich meine Absolute Black empfiehlt wenn du 34 rund fährst glaub ich 32 oval


Dementsprechend ergibt die Absolute Black Empfehlung durchaus Sinn.
Da hier dann bei beiden die Maximalkraft wie bei einem 34er nötig ist.

Gerade bei geringer Trittfrequenz und bei steilen Steigungen am Grenzbereich würde ich ein rundes niemals mit einem 2 Zähne größeren ovalen Kettenblatt ersetzen.

Ich fahr selbst begeistert oval, aber wenn mir ein Kettenblatt zu groß ist, ist der begrenzende Faktor nicht der nicht über den Totpunkt zu kommen sondern eben die erforderliche Maximalkraft.


----------



## BermRunner (22. Januar 2019)

Die absolute black empfehlung war geraten...Leider ist auf der Internetseite nichts zu finden. Bei einem Bikeshop ist die Beschreibung für das 34 KB fehlerhaft. Da steht für 34 oval = 27-28 Zähnen rund 

Nachdem ich hier im Forum und auch auswärts gestöbert habe fahren und empfehlen die Meisten die Zähnezahl seines aktuell runden KB 1:1 auf das Ovale zu übertragen.
Zu deinem Gedanken mit der Maximalkraft bei der höchsten Zähnezahl... Absolute Black hatte es so erklärt dass die Maximalkraft weiterhin  der Originalen Zähnezahl entspricht, die Endgeschwindigkeit aber ähnlich einem 2 Ritzel größeren KB entspricht. 

Also hier im Forum schätze ich aus den Threads die ich gelesen habe: Dass 2/3 aller Nutzer Oval 1:1 Rund fahren und 1/3 fahren das ovale KB 2 Ritzel *größer* als das runde KB.

Ich persönlich möchte mich für Mittelgebirge oder längere Touren leicht in Richtung 32 orientieren. Aktuell fahre ich 34er rund und werde dann wohl zu 34 oval greifen.


----------



## feedyourhead (22. Januar 2019)

BermRunner schrieb:


> Zu deinem Gedanken mit der Maximalkraft bei der höchsten Zähnezahl... Absolute Black hatte es so erklärt dass die Maximalkraft weiterhin der Originalen Zähnezahl entspricht, die Endgeschwindigkeit aber ähnlich einem 2 Ritzel größeren KB entspricht.


Wie soll das denn funktionieren? 
Keine höhere Maximalkraft, kleinere Kraft am Totpunkt und trotzdem schneller?
Die können erklären, was die wollen, an den Fakten ändert das wenig...

Hier mal eine Darstellung von der Garbarukseite:
Drehmoment am Totpunkt kleiner, bei 108° (bei jedem Hersteller etwas anders) größer:


----------



## BermRunner (22. Januar 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn funktionieren?


Hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Fake Physics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (22. Januar 2019)

Versuchs einfach.
ich hab Standardmässig vorne 34 hinten 12/46 ( 11-fach )
kommt damit bei uns im Schwarzwald gut klar.
wenn ich mir bei nem Marathon unsicher bin, kommt halt das 32er drauf. das ist ja das schöne du kannst in kurzer zeit wechseln und anpassen.
vom 30er würde ich abraten, da kurbelst dir nen Wolf


----------



## racingforlife (22. Januar 2019)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Das erste Rennen in Bad Harzburg ist sehr flach und hat nur einen Anstieg am Anfang der Runde. Da kann man schon ein größeres Blatt fahren.



Kann man so sehen, man könnte dem User aber auch stecken, dass der erste Trail recht happig steil nach oben geht und für einen Rennneuling besser mit etwas Reserven bei der Übersetzung anzugehen ist.

@gnadenhammer  Du stellst viele Fragen zum Material...an deiner Stelle würde ich mir als künftiger Marathon Fahrer Gedanken um die Fitness machen und z.B. um die Trittfrequenz..[/QUOTE]


gewichtheber schrieb:


> Das erste Rennen in Bad Harzburg ist sehr flach und hat nur einen Anstieg am Anfang der Runde. Da kann man schon ein größeres Blatt fahren.



Kann man so sehen, man könnte dem User aber auch stecken, dass der erste Trail recht happig steil nach oben geht und für einen Rennneuling besser mit etwas Reserven bei der Übersetzung anzugehen ist.

@gnadenhammer  Du stellst viele Fragen zum Material...an deiner Stelle würde ich mir als künftiger Marathon Fahrer Gedanken um die Fitness machen und z.B. um die Trittfrequenz..[/QUOTE]

Da hast Du natürlich recht.

@gnadenhammer mehr trainieren, weniger hier surfen und dann klappt das schon;-)


----------



## DocLumpi (22. Januar 2019)

27.5 170mm 11-50 und jetzt?

170mm für Marathon??  
Oder habe ich da ein geeignetes Bike überlesen? !


----------



## ekm (22. Januar 2019)

DocLumpi schrieb:


> 27.5 170mm 11-50 und jetzt?
> 
> 170mm für Marathon??
> Oder habe ich da ein geeignetes Bike überlesen? !



Die 170 mm stehen für die Kurbellänge..


----------



## DocLumpi (22. Januar 2019)

ekm schrieb:


> Die 170 mm stehen für die Kurbellänge..



Hoppla , danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## seven21 (23. Januar 2019)

Ich fahr ein 34er, wohne im Allgäu, komme super damit zurecht. Habe jetzt nicht die dicksten Schenkeln und komme bei ca. 5000km auf 115k hm. Nie Probleme. 32er würde mir einfach in der Ebene was fehlen.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (23. Januar 2019)

BermRunner schrieb:


> Wenn du dir bei manchen Anstiegen ein 32er wünschst und bergab ein 36 dann rate ich dir zu einem 34er Oval.
> Das entspricht an der schmalen/kurzen Seite 32. an der langen Seite 36.


Das klingt mir zusehr danach, dass ein ovales Kettenblatt eine größere Bandbreite hat als ein rundes, was natürlich nicht so ist. Den Vorteil, besser über den sogenannten toten Punkt zu kommen, merkt man natürgemäß vor allem bei niedriger Trittfrequenz. Bei hoher Trittfrequenz merkt man das natürlich nicht so sehr, da hat man dann eher noch etwas länger das Gefühl, ins Leere zu treten. Ich habe viel mir ovalen Kettenblättern herumprobiert. Meine Empfehlung: 32er rund = 32er oval, 34er rund = 34er oval, usw. Alles andere redet man sich meiner Meinung nach ein.


----------



## BermRunner (23. Januar 2019)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Das klingt mir zusehr danach, dass ein ovales Kettenblatt eine größere Bandbreite hat als ein rundes, was natürlich nicht so ist. Den Vorteil, besser über den sogenannten toten Punkt zu kommen, merkt man natürgemäß vor allem bei niedriger Trittfrequenz. Bei hoher Trittfrequenz merkt man das natürlich nicht so sehr, da hat man dann eher noch etwas länger das Gefühl, ins Leere zu treten. Ich habe viel mir ovalen Kettenblättern herumprobiert. Meine Empfehlung: 32er rund = 32er oval, 34er rund = 34er oval, usw. Alles andere redet man sich meiner Meinung nach ein.


Danke. Ja hier ging es mehr um das Empfinden nicht um eine tatsächlich größere Bandbreite.


----------



## Tischgrill (28. Januar 2019)

Bin im Besitz von allen Blättern ausser 38, Sram XX1 Eagle.

36er ist mein Standard für Training, wo ich ca. 17hm pro km zusammen bekomme, also für eine kleine hügelige Hennenfurz-Hausrunde mit z. b. 30km/500hm. Kommt auch für die meisten Marathon zum Einsatz.

38er habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber zögere noch weil nicht unbedingt nötig.

34er kommt drauf für lange Marathons im Schwarzwald wo die Anstiege im Vergleich zu meinem Hausrevier schon länger und steiler sind mit ca. 26hm pro km.

32er hab ich schon lange nicht mehr drauf gehabt (ganz am Anfang) und hab ich nur weil es bei der Gruppe standardmässig schon dabei war.

Das 30er kommt drauf für die ganz steilen Dinger wie Ischgl Ironbike mit ca. 43hm pro km, das ist aber schon Untergrenze, wenn ich häufiger solche Strecken fahren würde, würde ich auch mal das 32er testen. Das 30er ist als krasser Gegenvergleich auf der Hausrunde wildes Gekurbel....Anfahren in der Ebene, bisschen Gas und schon aufm kleinsten Ritzel noch bevor richtig Fahrt aufkommt

Mein Hintergrund: 1,83m, 75-76kg, ca. 180 Marathons seit dem Jahr 2000, ca. 9-10tkm/anno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (28. Januar 2019)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> für die ganz steilen Dinger wie Ischgl Ironbike mit ca. 43hm pro km


Das zeigt mal wieder wie gesegnet wir hier am Alpenrand sind! 
Hab grad mal nachgerechnet und unter 40hm pro km hat hier nun wirklich garkeine Runde...


----------



## seven21 (29. Januar 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das zeigt mal wieder wie gesegnet wir hier am Alpenrand sind!
> Hab grad mal nachgerechnet und unter 40hm pro km hat hier nun wirklich garkeine Runde...


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (29. Januar 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das zeigt mal wieder wie gesegnet wir hier am Alpenrand sind!
> Hab grad mal nachgerechnet und unter 40hm pro km hat hier nun wirklich garkeine Runde...



Ich kann mir generell kaum eine Gegend vorstellen, auf der es keine 40hm pro Kilometer gibt


----------



## feedyourhead (29. Januar 2019)

Weezer schrieb:


> Ich kann mir generell kaum eine Gegend vorstellen, auf der es keine 40hm pro Kilometer gibt


Hier gehts ja um Rundkurse.
Also so 80 hm bis 150 hm pro km bergauf (im Schnitt 8-15% Steigung), dann wieder runter.
Ist dann auch mal eine kurze flache Passage dabei kommt man schon so auf 40-50 hm/km.

Und klar gibts viele Orte in D wo das einfach unmöglich ist...
Aber hast Recht, da wohnen will ich auch nicht


----------



## ekm (29. Januar 2019)

So lange die Laufradgrößen nicht genannt werden, ist kein tatsächlicher Vergleich möglich. 

Bei einer Aussage von 42er KB und 50/10 Eagle würde hier gleich die Post abgehen.. bis die Info kommt, dass es um 26 Zoll geht. 
Die meisten werden hier (CC) sicher auf 29" unterwegs sein, aber der TE fährt 27,5", da muss man (rechnerisch) 2 Zähne mehr nehmen, um bei gleicher sonstiger Ausstattung, die selbe Übersetzung zu haben.


----------



## gewichtheber (17. Februar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Oha, das hört sich wirklich gut an, wusste nicht das bei solchen CTFs es wirklich zu Sache geht. Bei den RTFs fahren alle eher gemütlich wie ich finde. Da freu ich mich schon drauf. Aber bei - 5 Grad wie heute macht es einfach kein Spaß, nach 80km waren meine Füssen nicht mehr fühlbar. ❄️



Und, bist du heute bei der CTF gefahren und konntest dein Material testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (17. Februar 2019)

Joop, alles top bin vorne mit gefahren schnell war es aber nicht. Mussten auch in der Gruppe bleiben. Und einen Platten hatte ich auch noch oder besser gesagt Ventil undicht. 20er Schnitt auf 104 km. Kam überall hoch ohne Probleme. Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich mir mehr erhofft aber der Veranstalter warnte vor alleinigen ballern, mussten in der Gruppe fahren. Bin mit einen zusammen gefahren aber durch sein sigma rox haben wir uns oft verfahren war trotzdem toll. Kamm überall hoch mit dem 34er Kettenblatt. Werde wohl 34 oval mal testen und schauen.
Grüße


----------



## gnadenhammer (18. Februar 2019)

@gewichtheber wars du auch da?


----------



## gewichtheber (19. Februar 2019)

Ja, bin die 66km Runde gefahren, waren meist 5-6 Leute in der Gruppe, hauptsächlich Krosser, Schnitt knapp über 20. 
Allerdings solltest du nicht den Fehler machen die Anstiege in den HaBe mit denen im Harz zu vergleichen, die unterscheiden sich in der Länge z.T. erheblich.


----------



## gnadenhammer (19. Februar 2019)

Das ist mir schon klar, im Harz war ich schon oft. Aber solche wie am Gardasee werden es auch nicht.


----------



## Florian301 (19. Februar 2019)

Ist es denn erforderlich beim Wechsel von 34 auf 32 bei der Eagle die Kette zu kürzen? Habe jetzt gelesen, dass manche sie nicht kürzen  andere wiederum schon...


----------



## gnadenhammer (20. Februar 2019)

Habe bei 1x11 von 30 auf 28 die Kette so gelassen.
Läuft bis heute super.


----------



## Marki72 (27. Februar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, im Harz war ich schon oft. Aber solche wie am Gardasee werden es auch nicht.



Bei den teils langen steilen Anstiegen wie beim Riva-Marathon am Gardasee oder beim Hero müsstest du mit einem 34er kettenblatt und deiner gewöhnten triittfrequenz von ca 85U/min schon verdammt fit sein!
Da habe ich schon Profis mit nem 30er KEttenblatt gesehen

Gruß Markus


----------



## gnadenhammer (12. Mai 2019)

@FirstGeneration @gewichtheber

So das Erste Rennen ist vorbei! Schlammschlacht sage ich nur, da soll Bad Harzburg ein Witz gewesen sein.
Konnten kaum Schalten so kalte Finger gehabt.
Wetter war einfach Mist, Regen Regen und nochmal Regen.
Matsch ohne Ende.
Verlief alles nach Plan, außer das ich früher angreifen hätte sollen aber egal für das erste mal bin ich ganz zufrieden.
Am Ende waren noch genug Kräfte da, im nachhinein hätte ich am Start der 2 Runde schon mehr Dampf geben sollen oder müssen!
34 Oval ist es geworden, musste einmal kurz absteigen lag aber an den nassen Boden und der extremen Rampe 25+%!!
Fürs nächste mal werde ich ein paar Sachen  beachten wie mehr essen, und in der 2 Hälfte mehr aufs Gas drücken!
Clauthal-Zellerfeld, Mitteldistanz am 26.05


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2019)

wozu machst du deinen namen unkenntlich?
die ergebnisliste kann jeder einsehen!


----------



## gnadenhammer (12. Mai 2019)

Muss ja nicht JEDER sehen, außer die die es interessiert. Nicht jeder wird in die Liste schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (14. Juli 2019)

ich klink mich hier mal mit ein.
Fahr dieses Jahr zum ersten mal Ischgl Iron Bike mit...und bin mir mit der Wahl des Kettenblatts noch unschlüssig. Normal kom ich hier bei uns in Bayern alle großen Berge locker und flott mit nem 32er hoch.
Aber der lange Anstieg mit 1200 HM am Stück is doch was anderes.
Ich hab das One Up Switch drauf. Heißt ich kann in ner Minuten das Kettenblatt wechseln. 
Jetzt meine Idee, den ersten Teil mit weniger bergauf und vor allem langen flachen bergab 32er und dann in der letzten FZ/TZ vor dem langen Berg schnell aufs 30er wechseln.
Da ich mich im Mittelfeld einordne wirds auf die Minute wechseln nicht ankommen, eher vom Fahren Vorteile bringen.
30er in der Trikottasche, und 32er hab ich ein altes das ich dort dann entsorgen könnte.
Spricht da laut Reglement was dagegen, find nix.
Was haltet ihr von der Idee ?


----------



## gnadenhammer (14. Juli 2019)

Moin, wenn du mit 32 gut zurecht kommst würde ich das so lassen und mir die Zeit sparen. 
Die 1200 drückst du auch weg Motivation ist ja da
Ich bin bei 34 oval gelandet. 
Grüße


----------



## ghostmuc (14. Juli 2019)

Wie gesagt, normal passt mir 32er gut.
Nur weil hier jemand auf der letzten Seite geschrieben hat das er beim Ironbike 30er fahren würde.
Da ich dort noch nie gefahren bin wars ne Überlegung.
Und mitm 30er in der Ebene und lang flach bergab is ja Hölle
Die letzten Rennen mit 2000hm waren auch kein Problem mitm 32er


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (14. Juli 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, normal passt mir 32er gut.
> Nur weil hier jemand auf der letzten Seite geschrieben hat das er beim Ironbike 30er fahren würde.
> Da ich dort noch nie gefahren bin wars ne Überlegung.
> Und mitm 30er in der Ebene und lang flach bergab is ja Hölle
> Die letzten Rennen mit 2000hm waren auch kein Problem mitm 32er


Fährst du eagle oder 11fach?
Generell musst du deinen fitnessstand selbst einschätzen können, mir persönlich wäre ein 30er dann doch deutlich zu kurz übersetzt. 

Wenn du mit deinem 32er bisher gut zurecht gekommen bist, bleib dabei..
Bin die letzten Jahre mit 34er und 10-42 jedes Rennen in den Alpen "klaglos" zuende gefahren


----------



## ghostmuc (14. Juli 2019)

Is dem ursprünglichen Thema entsprechend 1x12  ;-)


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (14. Juli 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Is dem ursprünglichen Thema entsprechend 1x12  ;-)



Dann ganz klar - 32 oder gar 34.
Wenn dein Nick soweit stimmt, kommst eh aus der Ecke München - also raus aus der Stadt und rauf auf den Berg. 
Fahr ne schöne Tour im Chiemgau, oder Tegernsee mit min 2000 hm und du weißt, ob du im Rennen überleben wirst oder nicht


----------



## ghostmuc (14. Juli 2019)

Weezer schrieb:


> Dann ganz klar - 32 oder gar 34.
> Wenn dein Nick soweit stimmt, kommst eh aus der Ecke München - also raus aus der Stadt und rauf auf den Berg.
> Fahr ne schöne Tour im Chiemgau, oder Tegernsee mit min 2000 hm und du weißt, ob du im Rennen überleben wirst oder nicht


----------



## ghostmuc (14. Juli 2019)

Ja, bin aus München. Und fahr viel in den Bergen, manchmal zwei "Trainings-Marathons" pro Woche  

Also bergfest bin ich. Mir gings nur um die Steilheit beim Ironbike


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (14. Juli 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Ja, bin aus München. Und fahr viel in den Bergen, manchmal zwei "Trainings-Marathons" pro Woche
> 
> Also bergfest bin ich. Mir gings nur um die Steilheit beim Ironbike



Na wenn du bergfest bist und entsprechend trainierst, geht auch ein 34er im Steilen.. 
Aber ganz ehrlich - ein 30er ist komplett unnütz, wenn man halbwegs ambitioniert auf Marathon trainiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2019)

kommt immer darauf an ob man diesel oder turbo ist.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Juli 2019)

Fahr die Langstrecke beim Sella Ronda  Hero.
Dann wirste über n 30er Blatt froh sein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2019)

Ich würde nicht mit einem Kettenblatt in der Trikot Tasche fahren wollen...


----------



## ghostmuc (15. Juli 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht mit einem Kettenblatt in der Trikot Tasche fahren wollen...


Stimmt, wäre auch doof.
Bleibt jetzt eh bei 32, aus, basta


----------



## Mr. Speed (27. Februar 2020)

Weil es hier so gut rein passt:
Die Pros fahren ja immer das größtmögliche KB im Rennen, weil sich dadurch ggü. einem kleineren KB Watt sparen lassen.

Meine Frage ist: Wieviele Watt spare ich, wenn ich mir statt ein 32er KB ein 34er oder 36er montiere?

(Natürlich immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich für das größere KB auch genügend Power habe.)


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Februar 2020)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Weil es hier so gut rein passt:
> Die Pros fahren ja immer das größtmögliche KB im Rennen, weil sich dadurch ggü. einem kleineren KB Watt sparen lassen.
> 
> Meine Frage ist: Wieviele Watt spare ich, wenn ich mir statt ein 32er KB ein 34er oder 36er montiere?
> ...



das würde ich so nicht sehen - sondern auf die strecke bezogen, dass aus ihrer sicht opitmale übersetzungsverhältnis... die variieren teilweise je nach strecke sogar über 2-fach vorne...

Bike Talk - Mathias Flückiger

da stellen auch andere profis ihre räder vor. die gehen ebenfalls alle mehr oder weniger ausführlich auf ihre übersetzungen ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2020)

Ich glaube das ist sehr schwierig zu quantifizieren. Der Effekt ist ja, das die Kette weniger gekruemmt werden muss und dadurch weniger Verlust hat. Wie gross das Delta in der Reibung zwischen x Grad maximale Kruemmung und y Grad ist, haengt dann selber ja wieder von vielen Faktoren ab (Kraft auf der Kette, Dreck,...).
Der Effekt ist definitiv da, aber wie viel % es sind... waere mal etwas fuer die Jungs die Ketten durch messen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2020)

Ich hab mal nachgefragt:
"
Hi Sascha!



Yes you are correct, there are watts savings in general by running larger rings due to 3 main factors;



1)      Less articulation of chain links around larger ring vs smaller ring.

2)      Lower chain tension on top span of chain under load. Chain tension is crank torque at pedal divided by chainring radius. So not only are the links articulating less, they are doing so under a lower tension

3)      For a given gear inches required, one will be using a larger cog at rear, again requiring less link articulation.



Specifically the difference between say a 32t and 36t has not been tested, Jason Smith did do a cross chain test and as a for instance the same ratio in the big ring on a road bike as running 39 x 11 ratio on small ring yielded a 3watt saving. But that was as change of moving from a 39 x 11 to a 53 x 15 so a more dramatic change.



There are other factors to consider;



Ø  Test was at 250w load – the higher the load, the greater the savings. The tension in mtb chains with smaller rings and steep ramps can be at times very high.

Ø  The test was on a clean low friction chain. This is often not what one is running in the mtb world. Running just the usual lbs lube that  seen a bunch of dirt miles and comparatively running a grinding paste masquerading as a lubricant vs a clean low friction lubed chain in  lab – the penalties will be much higher. It is not hard to find 15w is chains at 250w load on mtb’s vs 5 or 6w chains as would have been the case in lab test. A 15w chain would see that penalty be 9w not 3w etc. In a long event even with the best lubes there will obviously be a degradation in chains efficiency performance, so the penalties will get worse as a chains efficiency gets worse vs freshly cleaned and lubed with a top lube chain



But – one possible negative however will be how tough the climbs are and chain lines involved. Ie if the course has lots of tough climbing and with  36t this will mean that most of the climbing will be in two biggest cogs, there will be some loss of the benefits due to a slight increase in efficiency losses coming into play from the more extreme chain lines.



In road cycling the TT specialists typically run a 58 or 60t ring with an 11-32 cassette – big ring for lower articulation and lower chain tension and front, but also bigger cog at rear for given gear inches so less articulation there. By running an 11-32, the 25t cog is 3rd cog down, whereas on an 11-28 it is 2nd cog etc – it typically means that for 80% of the tt depending on the course, the cog sizes they need for the gear inches with those size chain rings will keep chain in a very good chain line. If the course had a lot of 8% grade climbing meaning for the biggest ring options they would often need to be in biggest cog, they may opt for 56 or 54 instead – its all about making the right call for the course / athlete.



But definitely getting it right and once can easily get a few watts for free, sometimes more than a few watts as a harsh conditions event gets hours deep.



Hope that helps! J



Adam Kerin

*Zero Friction Cycling

Australian importer for MSPEEDWAX"*


----------



## Mr. Speed (2. März 2020)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nachgefragt:........


Oh geil danke!! Genau das wollte ich wissen. Werde dann wohl oder übel ein 34er und 36er Blatt ordern müssen.

Zum beschriebenen "möglichen" Nachteil, könnte man, die Kettenlinie leicht anpassen, indem man das KB durch andere Spacer leicht nach innen versetzt... Wenn ich ein 36er montiere, bin ich sowieso ständig im oberen Bereich der Kassette... zumindest auf den XC Strecken welche ich fahre.


----------



## Lefty88 (4. März 2020)

34er an allen Bikes mit 1x12 Sram XX1 Eagle, für mich der beste Kompromiss. Fuhr 32er aber gerade bergab kann da schon Mal die Kurbel ungewollt hohe Umdrehungen schmeißen


----------

